# cubi housing



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

I'm familiar with kalayaan and Binictican but I read there's also housing at cubi. Anybody know where? Thx


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

lefties43332 said:


> I'm familiar with kalayaan and Binictican but I read there's also housing at cubi. Anybody know where? Thx


At Cubi Point it is up on the hill overlooking the airport. These units are two story buildings that use to be (I think) BOQ units. I have stayed in one several times but no idea on rent amount. I do know that you must also pay your own electric bill.
Downside is that they DO NOT allow cooking or stoves in the units. So, many of the ones staying/living in them use an electric hot plate and rice cooker only. Not exactly the kinda place to stay long term..


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

Jet is referring to what is called "Crowne Peak". There are also residences up there but they are the highest priced within the Freeport (most have views overlooking the bay). Short term rentals start 40,000p+ per month and long term leases are 6Mphp and up.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

jon1 said:


> Jet is referring to what is called "Crowne Peak". There are also residences up there but they are the highest priced within the Freeport (most have views overlooking the bay). Short term rentals start 40,000p+ per month and long term leases are 6Mphp and up.


OK I know crowned peak too


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Jet Lag said:


> Downside is that they DO NOT allow cooking or stoves in the units. So, many of the ones staying/living in them use an electric hot plate and rice cooker only. Not exactly the kinda place to stay long term..


Guessing they're isn't a dirty kitchen out back one could really cook at?


----------



## UltraFJ40 (May 20, 2014)

I would also like to hear some info on Cubi. Most anything North of Manila interests me (esp near Subic). I've searched tons of sites but haven't had much luck other than the super inflated Realtor or listing agent prices for most everywhere.

What your take on Kalayaan and Binictican? If you don't mind me asking you to hijack your own thread.


----------



## UltraFJ40 (May 20, 2014)

I can't seem to edit the above post, so Lefties would you please disregard my request about your take on the other two places. I will start a new thread as soon as I gather enough thoughts to make sense.

*You probably shouldn't hold your breath.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

UltraFJ40 said:


> I can't seem to edit the above post, so Lefties would you please disregard my request about your take on the other two places. I will start a new thread as soon as I gather enough thoughts to make sense.
> 
> *You probably shouldn't hold your breath.


Lol


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

UltraFJ40 said:


> I can't seem to edit the above post, so Lefties would you please disregard my request about your take on the other two places. I will start a new thread as soon as I gather enough thoughts to make sense.
> 
> *You probably shouldn't hold your breath.


Pm sent


----------



## galactic (Dec 2, 2014)

Whatever happened to Legenda Suites Cubi?

I know the casino area was re purposed as some sort of International School but what happened to the suites themselves?

<Snip>


----------



## galactic (Dec 2, 2014)

UltraFJ40 said:


> I would also like to hear some info on Cubi. Most anything North of Manila interests me (esp near Subic). I've searched tons of sites but haven't had much luck other than the super inflated Realtor or listing agent prices for most everywhere.
> 
> What your take on Kalayaan and Binictican? If you don't mind me asking you to hijack your own thread.


I have close friends whom are residents of Kalayaan and Binictican. They are satisfied.

One friend has put up one housing unit for lease in Binictican as of this writing.


----------

